# Surf Sinkers: a review



## histprof

When I started back into surf fishing again last summer, I quickly discovered something: good sinkers are harder to find than they used to be. I tried what I used to do, I went to Academy. As has been the subject of other threads, I was shocked to see that they had changed their approach to terminal tackle. The bins of loose sinkers were gone, replaced with bagged sinkers. Of course, they were also out of the 4,5,6 oz sinkers that I was looking for. The other thing that I discovered is that prices have gone way up. I found a 6 oz spider weight at Bass Pro (it was their last one) and paid $6.99 for it. So, for months, I have been searching and trying different sinkers.

In the first pic below, see the full collection. I have clockwise from the top: a 4 oz surf sinker, a 4 oz tail wire spider from ebay, a 5 oz Academy spider with copper, a 5 oz Academy spider with steel, a 5 oz pyramid, a 5 oz Sputnik from ebay and a 5 oz claw from ebay.

Last year's weed was awful. I had a few days when I couldn't keep a bait out for more than a few minutes. I always liked the triangular surf sinkers more than the pyramids. If it was really bad, then I would go to the spider. Last year was so bad, that the copper spiders were pulling as fast as the flat sinkers. They were hard to find, but the steel spiders were much better.

From ebay, I tried the claw, tail spiders and Sputniks. The claw looks good, but it does not hold any better than the flat surf sinker. The tail wire style spiders don't hold well at all. The thin wires are just too soft.

My favorite is the Sputnik. It is similar to the super sinkers offered by Breakaway. The principal is that the wires pop down when you need to retrieve it. They hold like nothing I have ever cast. In moderate weed conditions, they hold well enough for the weed to blow up the line where I can pull it off without dislodging the bait. They are a beast to break loose, but once the tines flip back, they are very easy to reel in.

I'm sure that as the weed builds up this year, we will all be looking for ways to keep bait in the water. If you find anything good, please share.


----------



## bigfost

I've been pouring my own sinkers for decades. Using free lead from tire weights, and scrap copper wire, they cost me virtually nothing, and I can make them in several different sizes. I first melt the tire weights and pour the lead through a steel kitchen strainer to clean it. I do that a few pounds at a time and make ingots that fit in the cast iron skillet I use for my pouring.










I have precut my 12 ga copper wires and once the lead for a particular batch is melted, I position my wires and pour a sinker of whatever size I want in my old Bondo mold.










The end result.










Not beautiful, but certainly functional, as I can attest to having used them for about 40 years.

Incidentally, you'll note the bend of the wires is below the bottom of the sinker. I've found with the bend positioned there, and with long enough wires, these sinkers will hold in just about any conditions.


----------



## histprof

"Not beautiful,"

I beg to differ. You do good work. What did you use for your original to make the mold? Your sinkers have a distinct lip on the wider end which, I suspect, helps them to hold. The longer, heavier wires are a winner, too. Too many of the sinkers available on the 'net are made with really light wire. That makes them a total waste of time.


----------



## fishingcacher

I have never seen the triangular one. I prefer the copper to the stainless steel. FTU has a nice selection of sinkers.


----------



## bigfost

histprof said:


> What did you use for your original to make the mold? Your sinkers have a distinct lip on the wider end which, I suspect, helps them to hold. The longer, heavier wires are a winner, too. Too many of the sinkers available on the 'net are made with really light wire. That makes them a total waste of time.


The mold was poured as a solid block, in a half gallon wax paper milk carton (remember them?). then drilled with various size bits. The two holes I use for surf sinkers are 3/4" and 1". By varying the depth of the lead, I can make sinkers from around 2oz to 8oz. The lip is where I slightly overpoured the lead. The holes started out the same size top to bottom, but have gotten kind of wallowed out over the years. You will also see where I did some carving, trying to replicate jig heads and such. Most of those ended up being failures. LOL

BTW, a lot of guys prefer 10ga wire to the 12ga, but I've always done okay with the lighter wire.


----------



## SurfRunner

I like the breakaway style sinkers for my 20 lb. and under surf tackle when fishing from the beach. I have found that it is better for the lighter lines when the sinkers breakaway after some seaweed gathers on it. I use the standard tined sinkers with heavier tackle.


----------



## fishingcacher

bigfost said:


> The mold was poured as a solid block, in a half gallon wax paper milk carton (remember them?)


Some orange juice and soy or almond milk still comes in cartons.


----------



## spicyitalian

I've been making my own spider weights, well, since I started surf fishing a few years ago. I don't think I've ever actually bought one. I happened to have a 3/4" speed bore bit that was perfectly shaped to make a hole. I've always used a small piece of 2x4, with a couple of holes drilled and it holds up for ~10-15 weights per hole. I tend to go between 3-4 oz of weight (I have an old postal scale that I use) and initially tried 12 and 14 gauge copper. I found that the 12 definitely held better, but for what I'm doing and the tackle I have, I prefer the 14. I do a little more twisting and shaping on the wire to make it look more like the store bought lures, and so that the whole thing is done with one piece of wire, which I trim down after it's poured.

I really like the bondo brick idea though. I'll probably try that in the near future.

I'm interested also in how you are melting the lead. I have a similar 6 or 8" cast iron skillet used for melting, using an acetylene torch for heat. It works well, but I worry about the cost effectiveness of using the torch.


----------



## bigfost

spicyitalian said:


> I'm interested also in how you are melting the lead. I have a similar 6 or 8" cast iron skillet used for melting, using an acetylene torch for heat. It works well, but I worry about the cost effectiveness of using the torch.


I use an outdoor burner, like for boiling crawfish or crabs. I turn it up to full heat to melt the lead, then I can turn it way down to maintain the melt while I pour. I precut all my wires and get everything set up. Once I start pouring, I can turn out a sinker every few seconds. I usually pour enough at one time to hold me for several months.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

do not breath lead fumes over the pot

*really* bad for you


----------



## Rawpower

The seaweed was so bad this last year. I got tired of walking out throwing as far as I could. Then having to reel it back in because of seaweed. It got tangled in everything. The line, leaders, Spider weights. I don’t think it mattered what weight I had on it. I’am talking about the noodle looking seaweed. That stuff S**ks.


----------



## 535

the breakaway, or sputnik style rules when 3oz will stick... they cast a lot better and the legs never break like copper

when I need heavier weights I have always used custon built ones like this. Kyle, "K-Con" used to make a bunch and put together a pictorial about 10 years ago... they stick better than any I've ever used... 8oz will hold a whole whiting out with strong current and moderate weed


----------



## 535

http://extremecoast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12876&hilit=weights+kyle&start=15


----------



## had2reg

*My Homemade Spiders*

Here are four of my surf weights. Made from 1/2" emt conduit and 10 gauge cooper wire. They weigh about 4 to 5 oz. each.


----------



## Spectaker

Only two types of sinkers I've used are pyramid and spiders that I bought from a bait shop. Been using the same ones I got last october with no real issues. Its a pain to get seaweed off spiders but its a pain to fish if there's seaweed anyways. Last time I went I ran deep lines for the first time and good gravy are those hard to reel in with spiders on. 
I do have one sputnik but its only 3oz I think. Probably going to invest in some heavier ones for next time.


----------



## fishingcacher

When there is too much seaweed I try to figure out how to shorten my casting distance. That involves waiting for the fish to come in with the tide. There have been a couple of times when I was able to throw past the seaweed.


----------



## Sharkhunter

Nice to see some old names pop up..Always liked the copper ones.


----------



## smooth move

making the weights and leaders,getting ready for a surf trip is at least 1/2 the fun. oh yeah, and catching bait!


----------



## bigfost

smooth move said:


> making the weights and leaders,getting ready for a surf trip is at least 1/2 the fun. oh yeah, and catching bait!


NOT!!!!!!!

Spoken like someone who doesn't catch many fish.


----------



## Spectaker

Lol. I disagree Bigfost. On days when I have free time but not enough to go fish, I make leaders to pass time. Closest thing I can do to hitting the water. Catching bait though..that can be frustrating. Still haven't mastered the cast net. I probably would have better luck just smashing the lead weights on it into a school of mullet and hope for fresh dead. 8D


----------



## 535

here's an interesting weight we found at the Mansfield Channel a couple weeks ago... Miller Lite Special!


----------



## bubbas kenner

With my 552 harnells I have always used 8oz stainless spider weights 30 years ago I bought 50 when they were a dollar a piece.I cannot get wet fishing no more but I have used what my rod can handle.I have an HLW4/0 penn and a reg 4/0senator I would make a good deal to some one.


----------



## had2reg

*Homemade Breakaways*

Here are two of my breakaway weights.

Used a wooden mold cut with a 3/4" bit. Legs holes were drilled using an oiled bit. The channel holding the wires in the set position was cut with an oscillating tool with a small saw attachment which was also oiled.

They weigh about 5 oz. and hold their set position better than my store bought breakaways.


----------



## spicyitalian

What kind of wire are you using there? It looks similar to the stuff they use to hold chain link fence together.


----------



## justletmein

I always make the triangular "Big Lou's" style weights and they work well, almost too well I have to make them smaller all the time. 

JC, I still have that copper pipe you gave me and haven't done squat with it. Do you want it back?


----------



## 535

no, I want you to make some weights bee-otch!!!

now I have a bunch more copper pipe and lead but still no smelting operation


----------



## justletmein

LOL OK but you have to go steal my 525 mag back from Rudy before he pawns it. I'll have your weights ready when you get here.


----------



## 535

if you've ever seen Rudy's fishing room you'd know he only buys, never sells!


----------



## Charlie2

*Surf Sinkers*

While poking wires through an egg sinker to make an Umbrella Rig, I noticed that the arms looked a lot like Spider Weights. I cut the arms off short and it worked! :brew2: C2


----------



## had2reg

spicyitalian said:


> What kind of wire are you using there? It looks similar to the stuff they use to hold chain link fence together.


Yeah Spicy I think you're right. Some old scrap I had lying around. Holds real well and easy to tweak to get the right "breakaway" force needed to release the legs. Used them at San Luis Pass Friday and they worked great. Current was riping and they held their place. Easily reeled in on 20 pound test.


----------



## 535

whats an umbrella rig?


----------



## Charlie2

*Umbrella Rig*

There's been a lot of discussion on various boards about an A****** Rig which is an Umbrella Rig, used in Saltwater and some Freshwater for decades.

Do a Google on Umbrella Rigs or Search in this forum for A****** Rigs.

It basically is a 5 arm spreader rig which presents 5 different(or same)baits or teasers on one rig.

I posted directions on how to make one on this forum. C2


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*weights*

I tried the stainless 6 oz from academy. They hold but sucked to drag back in. Dragging that baby in 250+ yards sucked. The old 6 oz that are about 4" long are still the best.


----------

